

A vision of social networking from 1971 - Alex3917

The following text is excerpted from Ivan Illich's book Deschooling Society. N.b. that the book isn't about educational theory. Rather, the title is a pun criticizing the homogenization thought (schools of thought), using the public school system as a synecdoche to show how this occurs.<p>"At their worst, schools gather classmates into the same room and subject them to the same sequence of treatment in math, citizenship, and spelling. At their best, they permit each student to choose one of a limited number of courses. In any case, groups of peers  form around the goals of teachers. A desirable educational system would let each person specify the activity for which he sought a peer.<p>School does offer children an opportunity to escape their homes and meet new friends. But, at the same time, this process indoctrinates children with the idea that they should select their friends from among those with whom they are put together. Providing the young from their earliest age with invitations to meet, evaluate, and seek out others would prepare them for a lifelong interest in seeking new partners for new endeavors.<p>A good chess player is always glad to find a close match, and one novice to find another. Clubs serve their purpose. People who want to discuss specific books or articles would probably pay to find discussion partners. People who want to play games, go on excursions, build fish tanks, or motorize bicycles will go to considerable lengths to find peers. The reward for their efforts is finding those peers. Good schools try to bring out the common interests of their students registered in the same program. The inverse of school would be an institution which increased the chances that persons who at a given moment shared the same specific interest could meet-- no matter what else they had in common.<p>....<p>Parallel to this [need for skill-teachers] runs an increased need to meet people interested in enjoying the newly acquired skill. A student who has picked up Greek before her vacation would like to discuss in Greek Cretan politics when she returns. A Mexican in New York wants to find others readers of the paper Siempre-- or of 'Los Agachados,' the most popular comic book. Somebody else wants to meet peers who, like himself, would like to increase their interest in the work of James Baldwin or of Bolivar.<p>The operation of a peer-matching network would be simple. The user would identify himself by name and address and describe the activity for which he sought a peer. A computer would send him back the names and addresses of all those who had inserted the same description. It is amazing that such a simple utility has never been used on a broad scale for publicly valued activity.<p>...<p>A complement to the computer could be a network of bulletin boards and classified newspaper ads, listing the activities for which the computer could not produce a match. No names would have to be given. Interested readers would then introduce their names into the system. A publicly supported peer-match network might be the only way to guarantee the right of free assembly and to train people in the exercise of this most fundamental civic activity.<p>The right of free assembly has been politically recognized and culturally accepted. We should now understand that this right is curtailed by laws that make some forms of assembly obligatory. This is especially the case with institutions which conscript according to age group, class, or sex, and which are very time consuming. The army is one example. School is an even more outrageous one."
======
Alex3917
As a solution to PG's idea #13 (Online learning), this is something I would
definitely use. And with an API it would also integrate well with idea #2 I
posted on the list of stuff I want:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=250749>

